# Aransas Pass



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

A Fishing Fantasy Guide Service & Outfitters, has survived the Hurricane Harvey and is up and back fishing, we finally have internet, spotty but working. The fishing is good most days and really good the other days. Give me a call and let's go fishing.
361-438-1866 before 7 pm phone or text
Thanks for all the calls and offers to help with clean up.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

One of the best ways people can still help those affected by Harvey is to help themselves to a great fishing trip.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks POCjetties 
We have lodging, they came thru Harvey in good shape.


----------

